# House training my new Vizsla puppy



## jasperbartle (Apr 4, 2011)

I also have a Jasper, there was I thinking that I was being original!! and we are having wee wee issues. He is being crate trained in the kitchen. I think that my issue is that the back door is pretty much always open so he doesn't need to give me an indication that he needs to go out, he just goes out, most of the time!! Occassionally he will just pee in front of me right by the open back door!! I clean the floor constantly with puppy floor cleaner. I did try puppy pads but he just ripped them to pieces so gave up on them almost immediately. If I take him outside and say 'toilet' he will always go but he doesn't seem to realise yet that he has to either go outside or let me know and yet he never goes in his crate, even all the way through the night or whilst i'm at work. Why is this? Jasper is 14 weeks old.


----------



## Jinx (Apr 6, 2011)

Are you taking him out every time as soon as you take him out of his crate?
Are you taking him out a short time after drinking or eating?
Are you taking him out often, during or just after playing?

Constant supervision is necessary during potty training. If you catch him in the act, and ONLY if you catch him in the act, he should be scolded with a stern "No" (which usually stops them from going), picked up and brought outside to complete his buisiness. When he does, lavish praise is in order!

If messes on the floor and you didn't catch him in the act you should roll up a piece of newspaper.....and hit yourself on the nose with it for not giving him enough supervision.

If you can't pay attention to him for any reason he should be in his crate. When he's out of his crate you should have the eagle eye on him the whole time. Take him out often and be right there to praise him when he does his business. You'll start to understand his body language when he needs to go out as well.

The more that he does his business outside and get's praised for it, the less he will try to do it inside and get scolded for it. It'll take some time, and even after you think he's good to go he still may have accidents but slowly you can give him more time and a little more freedom.

In short, too much freedom and too little supervision too soon is bad for potty training. Also, don't get frustrated if it takes a long time, some dogs just do. And never get angry or frustrated when you find he's messed on the floor when you weren't paying attention. Just sigh and clean it up. Only scold when he's in the act.


----------



## christine (Oct 19, 2010)

I admit I have only done this once, but here's what worked for us...

Like the previous poster said, supervision is key. You are either watching like a hawk or he's in his crate. That said, I would actually suggest shutting the door until he's fully trained. If he's going out and peeing without you there you're missing an opportunity to praise the heck out of him and teach him where you want him to go. Take him out every 30 or 45 minutes and tell him to pee, then lots of praise. If he has an accident indoors -and you see it while it's happening - give a sharp "no" to interrupt him then whisk him outside immediately. If he finished up outside, lots and lots of praise. If he gets praise every single time he goes outside and a correction every single time he goes inside I think he will catch on pretty quickly. When our pup came home we had to set a timer and take her out every 10 minutes (I wish I were joking) when she was out of her crate and playing or we'd have an accident. Fortunately that was a short-lived phase! By the second week home she was sometimes sitting by the door to go out, and by third week accidents were quite rare. 

Good luck!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree with closing the door until the puppy gets the hang of things. They pick things up quickly with constant praise. We took Holley out as soon as we got up in the morning, 15 minutes after eating/drinking, after playing, right before bed, etc. Now, she will go to the door and if we don't see her, she will come up and let Dan know she has to go.


----------

